# Kem Ohui giá bao nhiêu? Nên dùng kem ohui nào?



## tg2095 (15/11/21)

*Mỹ phẩm Ohui* Kem Ohui giá bao nhiêu là câu hỏi mà rất nhiều người quan tâm. Bởi sản phảm của Ohui đã không còn xa lạ với thị trường làm đẹp châu Á nói chung và Việt Nam nói riêng. Thương hiệu có xuất xứ từ Hàn Quốc này đã nhanh chóng tạo được tiếng vang và chỗ đứng trong lòng khách hàng nhờ những sản phẩm chất lượng cùng bao bì ấn tượng và kem Ohui chính là một trong số đó.
*Kem Ohui là gì?*




_                                               Kem Ohui hiệu quả và an toàn_
Ohui đến nay đã phát triển trong suốt 50 năm và được các chuyên gia đánh giá là một trong những thương hiệu mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng và an toàn. Ngay từ khi mới ra mắt và đến tận bây giờ các sản phẩm kem của Ohui luôn được lòng người dùng và có mặt ở nhiều quốc gia trên toàn thế giới.
Trước khi biết chính xác kem Ohui giá bao nhiêu, người dùng cần biết đây thực chất là một dạng kem dưỡng - cream và thường được sử dụng sau bước toner. Dạng sản phẩm này không còn xa lạ với những tín đồ làm đẹp. Tuy nhiên điều làm nên đặc biệt của kem dưỡng Ohui chính là thành phần và công thức độc quyền được nghiên cứu bởi những chuyên gia hàng đầu giúp kích thích quá trình trao đổi chất ở da. Nhờ đó mà kem dưỡng da Ohui có tác dụng giúp da trở nên mềm mịn, trắng sáng và hạn chế lão hoá hiệu quả.
Một số loại kem dưỡng của thương hiệu này được yêu thích nhất là:
- Kem dưỡng trắng Ohui Extreme White Cream
- Kem cải thiện nếp nhăn Ohui Cell Lab Cream
- Kem dưỡng Ohui The First Cell Revolution Cream Original
- Kem dưỡng ẩm Ohui Myunguihyang Secret Court Cream
Kem Ohui giá bao nhiêu và nên dùng loại nào?
Có thể thấy Ohui hiện tại có rất nhiều loại kem dưỡng khác nhau. Tùy theo nhu cầu và mục đích sử dụng mà bạn có thể lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp dưới đây.
- Chống lão hoá da

Kem chống lão hóa của Ohui
Nếu bạn đang muốn trẻ hóa làn da của mình hoặc đã bước sang 25 - độ tuổi bắt đầu làm quen với các sản phẩm chống lão hóa. Kem dưỡng da Ohui The First Cell Revolution Cream Original chính là thứ mà bạn đang tìm. Với thành phần chính bao gồm tế bào gốc EGF, FGF, rHSCP và hoạt chất copper - peptide, sản phẩm không chỉ chống lão hóa mà còn tự phục hồi và giúp da tái tạo tự nhiên.
- Xóa mờ nếp nhăn

“Bàn ủi nếp nhăn" thần thánh của Ohui
Kem Ohui Age Recovery Wrinkle P-Tox được mệnh danh là kẻ thù của nếp nhăn bởi khả năng xóa mờ nếp nhăn, bọng mỡ, chống thâm quầng mắt, sáng mịn làn da cực hiệu quả. Kem có tác dụng rất tốt ở các vùng thường xuất hiện nếp nhăn như trán, giữa chân mày, nhân trung, khoé miệng...
- Dưỡng ẩm cho da

Sản phẩm thuộc dòng cao cấp của Ohui
Kem dưỡng Ohui Myunguihyang Secret Court Cream là sản phẩm có tác dụng cấp ẩm sâu cho làn da. Dòng kem dưỡng này được đặc chế dành riêng cho da khô, giúp da trở nên ẩm mượt, mịn màng và tươi sáng dài lâu.
- Dưỡng trắng hồng tự nhiên




_                                              Kem mang đến những hiệu quả bất ngờ_
Đây chính là nhu cầu của đa số chị em phụ nữ hiện nay, kem dưỡng trắng da Ohui Extreme White Cream ra đời cũng vì lẽ đó. Kem chứa một lượng vitamin nấm tuyết có khả năng thẩm thấu nhanh chóng vào da, không chỉ giúp dưỡng trắng mà còn trị nám, ngăn chặn lão hóa. Từ đó giúp bạn có một làn da rạng rỡ, trắng hồng tự nhiên.
Để nhanh chóng sở hữu sản phẩm chính hãng và biết chính xác kem Ohui giá bao nhiêu, quý khách hàng có thể truy cập website myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn hoặc liên hệ hotline 0941 435 435.


----------



## duongpham (15/11/21)

Kem ohui rất mắc nhưng đúng là chất lượng tương xứng với giá tiền, hàng cao cấp


----------

